# Huge Contest. - 76 Classes.



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey all,
I've decided to hold a massive contest. However it's not possible to run it without the help of the rest of the forum. 

*JUDGING :* For each class I need three judges so if your willing to judge in one or several classes, please PM me. 

For this contest to run smoothly, all the judges must be willing to get their "choices" in on time, 

*PRIZES:* I am considering prizes, if I can get enough people together to do these. So if anyone is willing to do a drawing for 1st place please message me -of course we would need several people willing to do this. 

*ENTRIES: * Only one picture, One horse, per class. You may enter as many classes as you like!

For classes to run there must be at least 5 people entering. 
*Entries are not open yet and another thread will be posted for you to place your entries in.*





Jumping:
1. Highest Jump (Needs picture AND height)
2. Widest Jump (Needs picture AND width) 

Form (Jumping) – Either X/C or S/J jump:
3. Rider – Under 2ft
4. Horse– Under 2ft
5. Rider – 2ft – 3ft 
6.Horse 2ft – 3ft
7. Rider - 3ft – 4ft 
8. Horse 3ft – 4ft
9. Rider – 4ft +
10. Horse - 4ft +

Form (Dressage):
11. Rider – Under the age of 15
12. Rider – Under the age of 30
13. Rider – 30+


Driving:
14. Driven Miniature Class-
15. Driven Pony Class-
16. Driven Horse Class-
17. Diven Draft Class-

Lunged: 
18. Free Lunged 
19. Lungline - Action Shot -
20. Lungeline-Yearling
21. Lungeline-2yo
22. Lungeline – 3yo +


OTHER
23. Athletic Pasture Shot
24. Best Bond – Horse/Person
25. Best Bond – Horse/Horse
26. Best Silly Shot
27. Worst Position – Flat
28. Worst Position – Jump
29. Action Shot - 
30. Fall/Fail –
31. Bareback – Flat
32. Bareback – Over Fence
33. Best Rear
34. Best Kick
35.	Cutest foal
36.	Cutest Pony
37.	Cutest Horse
38.	Costume – Youth
39.	Costume – Adult
40.	Horse Trick

Western Classes
41.	Western Pleasure-Junior horse/pony
42.	Western Pleasure-Senior horse/pony
43.	Western Pleasure-Junior Youth (12 years and under.
44.	Western Pleasure-Senior Youth (13 years and over but not exceeding 18 years.)
45.	Western pleasure-Adults 
46.	Barrel Racing Shot - Adult
47.	Barrel Racing Shot – Youth
48.	Flagging Shot - Adult
49.	Flagging Shot - Youth
50.	Pole Bending Shot- Ault
51.	Pole Bending Shot - Youth
52.	Reining – Adult
53.	Reining - Youth

Trail
54.	Trail-Junior Youth
55.	Trail-Senior Youth
56.	Trail-Adults
57.	Trail-Junior Horse
58.	Trail-Senior Horse
59.	Trail-Yearling Led
60.	Trail-2yo Led.

Showmanship 
61.	Showmanship-Yearling
62.	Showmanship-Junior Youth
63.	Showmanship-Senior Youth
64.	Showmanship-Amateur

Halter
65.	Halter-Quarter Horse
66.	Halter-Paint Horse
67.	Halter-Paint Bred
68.	Halter-Appaloosa
69.	14.2 pony and under.
70.	14.3 to 16 hands horse.
71.	16 hands + class.

Photography
72.	Head Shot
73.	Body Shot
74.	Artistic Shot
75.	Black and White
76.	Photoshopped


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

soooooooooooooo entering  will submit photos when i get my laptop back!!


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Marlea Warlea said:


> soooooooooooooo entering  will submit photos when i get my laptop back!!


I'm interested in entering contest. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome!

We are still in need of lots of judges, for the contest to run. We need judges. If your able to judge a class please PM me, to those who have already offered. Thanks a heap, your names have been written down. 

Please note : You are unable to enter a class you are judging.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

When abouts will the entrys be open?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

ItzKayley said:


> When abouts will the entrys be open?


Entries will open as soon as judges are put into place, So we are able to confirm which classes will be running.


----------



## MagicAmigo92 (Jun 16, 2010)

So, can judges still put in photos for other things they are not judging? If so then I would love to be a judge =)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

MagicAmigo92 said:


> So, can judges still put in photos for other things they are not judging? If so then I would love to be a judge =)


Yes they can.
PM me the classes you would like to judge so I can be sure you get them and that there is a record.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Judge lists are growing.. However we are still in need of three judges for the classes below.



Jumping:
1. Highest Jump (Needs picture AND height)
2. Widest Jump (Needs picture AND width) 

Form (Jumping) – Either X/C or S/J jump:
3. Rider – Under 2ft
4. Horse– Under 2ft
5. Rider – 2ft – 3ft 
6.Horse 2ft – 3ft
7. Rider - 3ft – 4ft 
8. Horse 3ft – 4ft
9. Rider – 4ft +
10. Horse - 4ft +

Form (Dressage):
11. Rider – Under the age of 15
12. Rider – Under the age of 30
13. Rider – 30+


Driving:
14. Driven Miniature Class-
15. Driven Pony Class-
16. Driven Horse Class-
17. Diven Draft Class-

Lunged: 
18. Free Lunged 
19. Lungline - Action Shot -
20. Lungeline-Yearling
21. Lungeline-2yo
22. Lungeline – 3yo +


OTHER
23. Athletic Pasture Shot

27. Worst Position – Flat
28. Worst Position – Jump
29. Action Shot - 
30. Fall/Fail –
31. Bareback – Flat
32. Bareback – Over Fence
33. Best Rear
34. Best Kick


Western Classes
41. Western Pleasure-Junior horse/pony
42. Western Pleasure-Senior horse/pony
43. Western Pleasure-Junior Youth (12 years and under.
44. Western Pleasure-Senior Youth (13 years and over but not exceeding 18 years.)
45. Western pleasure-Adults 
46. Barrel Racing Shot - Adult
47. Barrel Racing Shot – Youth
48. Flagging Shot - Adult
49. Flagging Shot - Youth
50. Pole Bending Shot- Ault
51. Pole Bending Shot - Youth
52. Reining – Adult
53. Reining - Youth

Trail
54. Trail-Junior Youth
55. Trail-Senior Youth
56. Trail-Adults
57. Trail-Junior Horse
58. Trail-Senior Horse
59. Trail-Yearling Led
60. Trail-2yo Led.

Showmanship 
61. Showmanship-Yearling
62. Showmanship-Junior Youth
63. Showmanship-Senior Youth
64. Showmanship-Amateur

Halter

68. Halter-Appaloosa
69. 14.2 pony and under.
70. 14.3 to 16 hands horse.
71. 16 hands + class.


76. Photoshopped
Photography


*AND TWO JUDGES FOR EVERY OTHER CLASS.*


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see all the photos submitted  When will everything be closed?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

UnrealJumper said:


> Can't wait to see all the photos submitted  When will everything be closed?


It will open once we get judges, and entries will be opened for two weeks. Judging lists currently look like this, We need *three* judges for each class.

Jumping:
1. Highest Jump (Needs picture AND height)
2. Widest Jump (Needs picture AND width) 

Form (Jumping) – Either X/C or S/J jump:
3. Rider – Under 2ft
4. Horse– Under 2ft
5. Rider – 2ft – 3ft - UnrealJumper
6.Horse 2ft – 3ft
7. Rider - 3ft – 4ft - UnrealJumper
8. Horse 3ft – 4ft
9. Rider – 4ft + UnrealJumper
10. Horse - 4ft +

Form (Dressage):
11. Rider – Under the age of 15
12. Rider – Under the age of 30
13. Rider – 30+


Driving:
14. Driven Miniature Class-
15. Driven Pony Class-
16. Driven Horse Class-
17. Diven Draft Class-

Lunged: 
18. Free Lunged 
19. Lungline - Action Shot -
20. Lungeline-Yearling
21. Lungeline-2yo
22. Lungeline – 3yo +


OTHER
23. Athletic Pasture Shot
24. Best Bond – Horse/Person – Howsecrazy, 
25. Best Bond – Horse/Horse - Howsecrazy,
26. Best Silly Shot - Howsecrazy,
27. Worst Position – Flat
28. Worst Position – Jump
29. Action Shot - 
30. Fall/Fail –
31. Bareback – Flat
32. Bareback – Over Fence
33. Best Rear
34. Best Kick
35. Cutest foal - Howsecrazy,
36. Cutest Pony - Howsecrazy,
37. Cutest Horse - Howsecrazy,
38. Costume – Youth - Howsecrazy,
39. Costume – Adult - Howsecrazy,
40. Horse Trick - Howsecrazy,

Western Classes
41. Western Pleasure-Junior horse/pony
42. Western Pleasure-Senior horse/pony
43. Western Pleasure-Junior Youth (12 years and under.
44. Western Pleasure-Senior Youth (13 years and over but not exceeding 18 years.)
45. Western pleasure-Adults 
46. Barrel Racing Shot - Adult
47. Barrel Racing Shot – Youth
48. Flagging Shot - Adult
49. Flagging Shot - Youth
50. Pole Bending Shot- Ault
51. Pole Bending Shot - Youth
52. Reining – Adult
53. Reining - Youth

Trail
54. Trail-Junior Youth
55. Trail-Senior Youth
56. Trail-Adults
57. Trail-Junior Horse
58. Trail-Senior Horse
59. Trail-Yearling Led
60. Trail-2yo Led.

Showmanship 
61. Showmanship-Yearling
62. Showmanship-Junior Youth
63. Showmanship-Senior Youth
64. Showmanship-Amateur

Halter
65. Halter-Quarter Horse - myhorsesonador
66. Halter-Paint Horse – - myhorsesonador
68. Halter-Appaloosa
69. 14.2 pony and under.
70. 14.3 to 16 hands horse.
71. 16 hands + class.

Photography
72. Head Shot – MagicAmigo92
73. Body Shot - MagicAmigo92
74. Artistic Shot - MagicAmigo92
75. Black and White - MagicAmigo92
76. Photoshopped


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Spyder has joined us! Still in need of judges for every class! Thanks Spyder! 

7. Rider - 3ft – 4ft – UnrealJumper, Spyder
8. Horse 3ft – 4ft - Spyder
9. Rider – 4ft + UnrealJumper, Spyder
10. Horse - 4ft + Spyder

Form (Dressage):
11. Rider – Under the age of 15 - Spyder
12. Rider – Under the age of 30 - Spyder
13. Rider – 30+ - Spyder


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*We no longer need judges for the following classes listed below. Every other class needs two or three judges. *


19. Lungline - Action Shot – ChingazMyBoy, Carleen, AQHA13
23. Athletic Pasture Shot – ChingazMyBoy, Carleen, AQHA13
74. Artistic Shot - MagicAmigo92, Carleen, AQHA13
75. Black and White - MagicAmigo92, Carleen, AQHA13


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

ill help u judge if u like i can help u with
Jumping:
1. Highest Jump (Needs picture AND height)
2. Widest Jump (Needs picture AND width) 

Form (Jumping) – Either X/C or S/J jump:
3. Rider – Under 2ft
4. Horse– Under 2ft
5. Rider – 2ft – 3ft - 
6.Horse 2ft – 3ft
7. Rider - 3ft – 4ft - 
8. Horse 3ft – 4ft
9. Rider – 4ft +
10. Horse - 4ft +


OTHER
24. Best Bond – Horse/Person – , 
25. Best Bond – Horse/Horse -,
26. Best Silly Shot - ,
27. Worst Position –
28. Worst Position –
29. Action Shot - 
30. Fall/Fail –
31. Bareback – 
32. Bareback – 
33. Best Rear
34. Best Kick
35. Cutest foal - ,
36. Cutest Pony - ,
37. Cutest Horse - ,
38. Costume – Youth - ,
39. Costume – Adult -,
40. Horse Trick - 
Photography
72. Head Shot – 
73. Body Shot - 
76. Photoshopped


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

arashowjumper said:


> ill help u judge if u like i can help u with
> Jumping:
> 1. Highest Jump (Needs picture AND height)
> 2. Widest Jump (Needs picture AND width)
> ...


Thankyou. You've been added to the available classes.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Too bad I'm gaited!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I can help with:
33. Best Rear
34. Best Kick
48. Flagging Shot - Adult
49. Flagging Shot - Youth
50. Pole Bending Shot- Ault
51. Pole Bending Shot - Youth
52. Reining – Adult
53. Reining - Youth
32. Bareback – Over Fence
11. Rider – Under the age of 15
12. Rider – Under the age of 30
13. Rider – 30+
14. Driven Miniature Class-
15. Driven Pony Class-
16. Driven Horse Class-
17. Diven Draft Class-
61. Showmanship-Yearling
62. Showmanship-Junior Youth
63. Showmanship-Senior Youth
64. Showmanship-Amateur
71. 16 hands + class.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

vivache said:


> Too bad I'm gaited!



Theres always the OTHER classes 

Sorry for not having gaited.. I completely forgot!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

ItzKayley said:


> I can help with:
> 33. Best Rear
> 34. Best Kick
> 48. Flagging Shot - Adult
> ...


THANKYOU!! You've been added to the available classes.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

For number 69 to you have to own the pony?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

No, just state that it isn't your horse.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

If you still are in need I could help judge in these classes. 

Driving:
14. Driven Miniature Class-
15. Driven Pony Class-
16. Driven Horse Class-
17. Driven Draft Class-
OTHER:
23. Athletic Pasture Shot
24. Best Bond – Horse/Person 
25. Best Bond – Horse/Horse 
26. Best Silly Shot 
29. Action Shot - 
30. Fall/Fail –
31. Bareback – Flat
32. Bareback – Over Fence
33. Best Rear
34. Best Kick
35. Cutest foal 
36. Cutest Pony 
37. Cutest Horse 
38. Costume – Youth 
39. Costume – Adult 
40. Horse Trick 

Just let me know which of these still need a judge and all the details. 


​
​


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll judge all the trail stuff! 


I second a gaited class... You know, for the entire half dozen gaited people on the forum. :wink:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

If you guys want to come up with gaited classes, I'm happy to add them. Classes are quickly filling up with judges. Everyone has been added to their available classes, please see the list below for classes still in need of judges.


Driving:
14. Driven Miniature Class- ItzKayley, SpiritedLittleCopperSpots
15. Driven Pony Class- ItzKayley, SpiritedLittleCopperSpots
16. Driven Horse Class- ItzKayley, SpiritedLittleCopperSpots
17. Diven Draft Class- ItzKayley, SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Lunged: 
18. Free Lunged – Carleen, AQHA13

20. Lungeline-Yearling - Carleen,
21. Lungeline-2yo - Carleen,
22. Lungeline – 3yo + - Carleen,

Western Classes
41. Western Pleasure-Junior horse/pony - bubba13
42. Western Pleasure-Senior horse/pony ¬- bubba13
43. Western Pleasure-Junior Youth (12 years and under. - bubba13
44. Western Pleasure-Senior Youth (13 years and over but not exceeding 18 years.) - bubba13
45. Western pleasure-Adults - bubba13
46. Barrel Racing Shot – Adult - bubba13
47. Barrel Racing Shot – Youth- bubba13
48. Flagging Shot - Adult- bubba13, ItzKayley
49. Flagging Shot - Youth- bubba13, ItzKayley
50. Pole Bending Shot- Adult- bubba13, ItzKayley
51. Pole Bending Shot - Youth- bubba13, ItzKayley
52. Reining – Adult - ItzKayley, wyominggrandma
53. Reining – Youth - ItzKayley

Trail
54. Trail-Junior Youth
55. Trail-Senior Youth - AQHA13
56. Trail-Adults - AQHA13
57. Trail-Junior Horse - AQHA13
58. Trail-Senior Horse
59. Trail-Yearling Led
60. Trail-2yo Led.

Showmanship 
61. Showmanship-Yearling - ItzKayley
62. Showmanship-Junior Youth - ItzKayley
63. Showmanship-Senior Youth - ItzKayley
64. Showmanship-Amateur - ItzKayley


Halter

68. Halter-Appaloosa, bubba13
69. 14.2 pony and under. , bubba13
70. 14.3 to 16 hands horse. , bubba13
71. 16 hands + class. , bubba13, ItzKayley

EDIT: Brighteyes you have been added to the judging.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Currently only 34 of the classes are able to run - due to we need judges.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

If you'd like, I can do more 
20. Lungeline-Yearling 
21. Lungeline-2yo 
44. Western Pleasure-Senior Youth (13 years and over but not exceeding 18 years.) 
59. Trail-Yearling Led
60. Trail-2yo Led.
68. Halter-Appaloosa, 
69. 14.2 pony and under. 
70. 14.3 to 16 hands horse. 

Are the ones I'd be happy to help with.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ Added you to these classes. Each class has at least one judge and I Will attempt to fill in the extra classes before the contest closes. I will now be posting a thread for entries. Get your pictures ready!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/huge-contest-*entries-only*-89105/

Please follow this link to the entries page.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

just thinking could you add a bond horse and other animal class to the list?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Marlea Warlea said:


> just thinking could you add a bond horse and other animal class to the list?


Classes are already listed. I'm already debating adding gaited classes and it would be too hard to arrange three judges.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh ok...


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

For bare back flat, does it matter if the horse has a bare back pad?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Bareback pads are fine.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## sally17hh (Jun 17, 2011)

I am interested. When do entries open?


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm soo entering!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Entries are being accepted now.
Please follow this link to post them, thanks!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/huge-contest-*entries-only*-89105/page2/


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

So, we can enter as many times in each class, just has to be a different horse? 
Eg, 3 different photos of 3 differents horses in the Silly shot class.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

ItzKayley - As many horses as you like per class.


----------

